# ISO advice about marinade



## farmerss (Mar 19, 2011)

Can a person reuse marinade?

Thank You
Shane S.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 19, 2011)

If it's meat, I'll brush the meat with it as long as it has time to reach cooking temps. In other words, not right before I pull the meat off. I've seen another member cook down the marinade and use it that way. I don't reuse it for marinating, but that might just be me.
I save my veggie marinade for a couple days though. I love marinated, grilled veggies, so I'll reuse that for marinating another night's dinner.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 19, 2011)

It depends. Marinades for quick pickles ofter can be reused, either for the same vegetable or for pickling a different vegetable or hard boiled eggs. Marinades for meats are a big maybe, as far as I am concerned. If the marinade for a raw meat is one that can be boiled and then refrigerated without loss of quality, you can at some small risk.  My preference is not to make a huge kettle of marinade and avoid the temptation.  Do your marinating is a vessel or bag large enough to contain the meat well bathed in marinade, but not much more.
What recipe/product are you thinking about reusing?  We might be able to help you with both safety and approaches that avoid unnecessary waste.


----------

